

Math vs. Anti-Semitic Propaganda - golergka
http://blog.joeol.com/2014/08/04/math-vs-anti-semitic-propaganda/

======
dTal
"the data also implies that, under certain assumptions, the civilian to
combatant ratio in the current conflict may be at least as low as 1:1"

As low as that? Well thank goodness. I was worried that there was some kind of
atrocity going on but apparently only half the dead are civilians.

